# Layered Sand Art, Very Unique and Interesting!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)

Check this page out for some very unique and interesting layered sand art pieces...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/10/layered-sand-art-by-andrew-clemens.html

​


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

God..how do they do that?..It's so fine..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't believe it..that is such a fine art...


----------

